
Show HN: Baseball-Stats.net; a web reference of common baseball statistics - nodejscloud
https://baseball-stats.net
======
Shalomboy
Lovely idea, especially since so many of the online resources from this domain
haven't kept up with design conventions. But for a data-centric site, your
layout doesn't seem all that in line with your content. Could you elaborate a
bit more about your vision here?

